# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Интервью генерального директора РУП «Белтелеком» международной торгово-экономической газете «Export

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

